# Best fast curing/wax on/off for black cars...



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Newbie question here....looking for an LSP and have been recommended Pete's 53 but have seen distinctly mixed reviews on here (happy to give it a go and find out but don't want to keep buying loads...from the outset anyway!).

Was going to go for it but then saw some reviews on the Obsession waxes, and although Phantom is £60 I am tempted!

I would be looking for more of a wax on/off type product or something that doesn't have a long curing time...would these (or any others) fit that bill?

I have metallic black paint and it's in decent nick.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

How quick is quick? Bilt Hamber Double Speed is <10 minutes - by the time you've done three panels you're ready to start buffing off the first :thumb:

Price is right, too.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

steelghost said:


> How quick is quick? Bilt Hamber Double Speed is <10 minutes - by the time you've done three panels you're ready to start buffing off the first :thumb:
> 
> Price is right, too.


Good question...thinking about it I don't mind doing the whole car and then buffing off afterwards. Just can't be waiting for much longer than that as am a bit time sensitive at home!

Will check that BH one out too, cheers.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

BMD Morpheus sample pot! might only be 50ml but will last you a long time as it spreads really far! just used it on my black metallic paint and it looks awesome! make sure to dec contaminate/clay/pre wax cleanser/glaze before hand to maximize the flake! cures really fast and buffs off with ease


----------



## jr250 (Sep 19, 2015)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375816

discount on some pots of Obsession waxes right now.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

jr250 said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=375816
> 
> discount on some pots of Obsession waxes right now.


Be rude not to get some Phantom to try at that price! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

I can tell this detailing lark is going to cost me....


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Do not doubt any of the above waxes are anything less than very good but I am going to suggest Optimum Car Wax (OCW). This is a clever spray wax whereby you spray-wipe-done, buffing is optional


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

Obsession waxes are amazing! I have phantom and evolution which are the two best in my (biased) opinion. The phantom is great but evolution can be the most versatile wax I have seen. It can be applied all over then another coat can be applied before buffing then buff it all off together. That is time saving! Another recommendation is BMD Sirius for ease of application but you are getting into more expensive waxes there. Take advantage of the one off obsession pots and get either phantom or evolution. Phantom lasts a lot longer but evolution is more versatile.


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Paul7189 said:


> Obsession waxes are amazing! I have phantom and evolution which are the two best in my (biased) opinion. The phantom is great but evolution can be the most versatile wax I have seen. It can be applied all over then another coat can be applied before buffing then buff it all off together. That is time saving! Another recommendation is BMD Sirius for ease of application but you are getting into more expensive waxes there. Take advantage of the one off obsession pots and get either phantom or evolution. Phantom lasts a lot longer but evolution is more versatile.


Just put dibs on a pot of Phantom on here. 35 quid can't go wrong! Will no doubt try evolution too though


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

It is good! If you get that pot ild recommend adding but some blizzard snow foam. 30mls into 700mls of water and it's the thickest foam out there. Save on postage and order a few things together.









After a few minutes


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Well ever the impulsive buyer...got some Phantom and Evo from Jay for £45. Already got a load of AB Magifoam to use up first


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Another wax not mentioned is R222 concours wax which is fantastic on met black paint, apply to panel,cure time if any 2-5mins remove. Ensure you do not apply in full sun. Price wise can't remember but between £25-35 I think.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Zymol carbon and soft99 fusso dark both require little curing time, in fact hang about and they are awkward to get off.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Cracking choice phantom.Stunning wax.I got rid of Morpheus couldn't get on with it.Evolution is ridiculously easy and jaw dropping finish enjoy


----------



## Kyle 86 (Jun 15, 2013)

CSP T1 grade carnauba is a quick curer and the durability is outstanding


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

R222/P21s Concours wax - easiest wax to apply and remove .


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Soft99 fussy light can be used on a dark car, easier to get off then their dark.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> I got rid of Morpheus couldn't get on with it.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
why couldnt you get on with it?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> why couldnt you get on with it?


 Was too grainy for me mate,also had free sample of Sirius dark off Chewy didn't like that either.Could be a bad batch tbh but much prefer others like odks sterling,obsession phaenna and bouners vanilla ice imo much nicer


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Was too grainy for me mate,also had free sample of Sirius dark off Chewy didn't like that either.Could be a bad batch tbh but much prefer others like odks sterling,obsession phaenna and bouners vanilla ice imo much nicer


Agree totally, my thoughts too Alex.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Was too grainy for me mate,also had free sample of Sirius dark off Chewy didn't like that either.Could be a bad batch tbh but much prefer others like odks sterling,obsession phaenna and bouners vanilla ice imo much nicer


Doubt you had a bad batch tbh. It seems to be a trend among BMD waxes. I tried a pot of Origins, which was just as grainy as Sirius Dark, if not worse.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

chewy_ said:


> Doubt you had a bad batch tbh. It seems to be a trend among BMD waxes. I tried a pot of Origins, which was just as grainy as Sirius Dark, if not worse.


 :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got a couple of BMD samples and there all very grainy so it's put me off using them


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Curveball but Megs 16 looks as great as anything else on Black. 

It cures quick and just remove as quick to avoid it becoming a pain to remove. simple as


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Mikej857 said:


> I've got a couple of BMD samples and there all very grainy so it's put me off using them


Is the graininess possibly the carnauba content. It was on my Samurai wax from swissvax.

Richard


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

OP, I appreciate you've already bought some wax but if you are time restricted then surely something like Gyeon Cancoat is the way to go?...you'd have a normal sized car completely done in about 3mins.

Chris


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You can also use Gyeon's Bathe+ shampoo (and possibly Wet Coat as well) to keep the Can Coat topped up. Takes almost no time at all (literally if you're using Bathe+ to wash the car)


----------



## TomJ (Feb 15, 2016)

Will check Gyeon out as yes I do have some wax but equally we have a couple of cars so will be good to try different waxes out (and time is restricted)...cheers for the advice!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Maybe this is a bit off on a tangent but I was very impressed with Prima's Hydromax spray sealant. A couple of sprays over a bonnet and wipe off - really easy and a great finish. Good durability too and pretty cheap.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

chewy_ said:


> Doubt you had a bad batch tbh. It seems to be a trend among BMD waxes. I tried a pot of Origins, which was just as grainy as Sirius Dark, if not worse.


I thought Morpheus was very grainy but worked fine and love the melon scent :thumb:

I have also ordered a pot of soft99 no scratch wax which basically you apply and there is no need to buff should be quick, meant to fill as well.

Spray waxes must be the quickest literally the time saved in loading the applicator means you can get round an average sized car in ten minutes.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

BMD waxes are grainy but then so are Swissvax waxes but it's not detrimental to their use, outcome or performance.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Blueberry said:


> BMD waxes are grainy but then so are Swissvax waxes but it's not detrimental to their use, outcome or performance.


Totally agree, couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Mikej857 said:


> I've got a couple of BMD samples and there all very grainy so it's put me off using them


nothing wrong with it mate, if its a bugger to get on the applicator i found warming the pot up a bit in the sun helps and spraying the applicator with a qd 



Hufty said:


> I thought Morpheus was very grainy but worked fine and love the melon scent :thumb:


same here, so i wasnt the only one then! 



Blueberry said:


> BMD waxes are grainy but then so are Swissvax waxes but it's not detrimental to their use, outcome or performance.


havnt tried SV waxes blueberry but morpheus was grainy but seem to spread really far and needed warmed up to to make it easier to get on the applicator (and yes i sprayed my waxmate with qd first)  applied and buffed off just fine with no grabbing!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

It's good to see it seems the grainy nature is normal, I have 7 bmd waxes in total so I'll at some stage have to give them a try 

Very much an impulse buy because of the very different scents that can be avaliable at time to time, I have one that's Hazelnut Cappuccino and smells good enough to eat 😂


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Mikej857 said:


> It's good to see it seems the grainy nature is normal, I have 7 bmd waxes in total so I'll at some stage have to give them a try
> 
> Very much an impulse buy because of the very different scents that can be avaliable at time to time, I have one that's Hazelnut Cappuccino and smells good enough to eat 😂


Totally normal Mike. BMD waxes are superb so enjoy them.

On properly prepped paint they will give you an awesome finish.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

They are so easy to use, which is why I like them.


----------

